# Lesbian furry comics



## KatKry (Dec 6, 2008)

I know there are a gazillion and one furry comics about gays but do any of you know any furry comics about lesbians? Doesn't have to be hardcore but just something to do that kind of thing, ok?


----------



## YiffYanWolf (Dec 6, 2008)

I remember looking around in a site and seeing a lesbian furry webcomic.
I'll try to send you the link to the site I was looking in tommorow.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks ^^


----------

